# HAMRADIO General > NEWS ข่าวสารทั่วไป >  ยินดีต้อนรับนักวิทยุทั่วประเทศไม่ว่าจะเป็น กลุ่ม, ชมรม, สมาคม, อาสาสมัครกู้ภัย, หรือคลับต่างๆ

## Admin

www.HamRadio.co.th เว็บไซต์เปิดใหม่เกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสาร เปิดรับสมัครสมาชิกเพื่อร่วมกันแชร์แบ่งปันความรู้และเป็นที่พบปะพูดคุยติดต่อกันระหว่างนักวิทยุในกิจการต่างๆรวมถึงเว็บบอร์ดซื้อขายสินค้าเกี่ยวกับวิทยุสื่อสารและสินค้าอื่นๆ ยินดีต้อนรับนักวิทยุทั่วประเทศไม่ว่าจะเป็น กลุ่ม, ชมรม, สมาคม, อาสาสมัครกู้ภัย, หรือคลับต่างๆ ที่สนใจจะเปิดเว็บบอร์ดไว้ติดต่อหรือโพสต์รูปแบ่งปันกันในกลุ่มตนเองหรือประชาสัมพันธ์ให้สาธารณะได้รับรู้สามารถติดต่อให้ทางแอดมินเปิดหัวข้อบอร์ดให้ได้ โดยท่านสมารถจัดการดูแลลบและแก้ไขกระทู้ในหมวดของท่านได้เอง


*รายละเอียดการขอเปิดบอร์ด
**
1. ชื่อบอร์ด จะใช้เป็นชื่อ กลุ่ม, ชมรม, สมาคม, อาสาสมัครกู้ภัยที่ประจำจุดต่างๆ
2. รายละเอียดต่างๆ ยกตัวอย่างเช่น ช่องความถี่ใช้งาน, ตำแหน่งสถานที่, จังหวัด, วัตถุประสงค์หรือภาระกิจที่ท่านทำอยู่ ฯลฯ
3. จำนวนผู้ที่ใช้งานในบอร์ด ในการเริ่มต้นควรมีอย่างน้อย 15 คน (แจ้งชื่อผู้ใช้งานในบอร์ดมาให้ทราบ)
4. Username ผู้ดูแลบอร์ดอย่างน้อย 1 คน


เงื่อนไขต่างๆในการบอกยกเลิกบอร์ดของท่านดังนี้
- ไม่มีผู้ใช้งานเป็นเวลานานเป็นเวลาเกินกว่า 365 วัน อาจจะถูกลบโดยไม่ต้องแจ้งให้ทราบล่วงหน้า
- หากมีการใช้งานผิดวัตถุประสงค์ของเว็บไซต์ ผิดศีลธรรมอันดีงาม หรือ ขัดต่อหลักกฎหมาย 
- อื่นๆ ตามความเหมาะสมและความเห็นส่วนใหญ่ของทีมงาน

--------------------------------------------------------------------
** อาจมีการแก้ไขเปลื่ยนแปลงรายละเอียดต่างๆโดยไม่ต้องแจ้งให้ทราบล่วงหน้า

----------

